# Fluctuating humidity?



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I have 2 humidors, and the humidity changes with the humidity outside. I havent been able to get it very consistent yet. Its always between 60 & 70, but depending on the whether here in Ohio it changes. I doubt it will be much of an issue during winter, since it will be pretty consistent.

My question is do you think there will be any issues if my cigars fluctuate between 60 & 70?


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you talking about the Rh or the temp? Are your hygro's calibrated?

If your humi is at least half full, then there should not be that big of a Rh swing inside the humi because it will be measuring the Rh of the sticks inside. The humi will alway level out to the temp of its surroundings. I wouldn't worry if the temp is fluctuating as much as the Rh.


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

SigMike said:


> Are you talking about the Rh or the temp? Are your hygro's calibrated?
> 
> If your humi is at least half full, then there should not be that big of a Rh swing inside the humi because it will be measuring the Rh of the sticks inside. The humi will alway level out to the temp of its surroundings. I wouldn't worry if the temp is fluctuating as much as the Rh.


Sorry, i meant humidity.
They are both pretty full, however they are beginner humidors both were the humidors+10 cigars from CI(1 glasstop, 1 not) so that may be the reason. It shouldnt be a big deal, i should probably just buy some 65% beads and let it be. Now that it's getting colder it should be very consistent.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

AceRockefeller said:


> Sorry, i meant humidity.
> They are both pretty full, however they are beginner humidors both were the humidors+10 cigars from CI(1 glasstop, 1 not) so that may be the reason. It shouldnt be a big deal, i should probably just buy some 65% beads and let it be. Now that it's getting colder it should be very consistent.


Yep, get Heartfelt beads and don't open your humidors too much and they will settle down.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Humidity fluctuations can be intimidating. Usually this is caused by a few factors. 

If the ambient RH is drastically different from the humidor's targeted RH, then, you are opening the humidor to much, or, the seal is leaking.

Where I live the outside RH is generally at or above 70% with spikes to over 90% sometimes. Come the couple of weeks of winter we might have, the outside RH may be around 60% or even down in the fifties. My wood humidors really never vary much above/below 65% using HF beads or even cat litter or Boveda packs. I do keep the bulk of my stash in tupperdors and put about a week or two worth of smokes in the humidor. This keeps the bulk of my cigars at a more ore less constant RH.

Short term variations of RH probably do not have much of an effect on cigars to much. I once got a shipment of about 60 cigars that all seemed to be to wet. It took more than a month to get them down to where they were smokeable and several months to get them to where they were consistently decent. 

I thinks the wrappers probably suffer most from drastic short term changes.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Humidity fluctuations can be intimidating. Usually this is caused by a few factors.
> If the ambient RH is drastically different from the humidor's targeted RH, then, you are opening the humidor to much, or, the seal is leaking.
> ...............


What this guy said. :tu:


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

I will second the recommendation for beads or Boveda packs. They are 2 way and will help stabilize the humidity in the humidor.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

my rh moves around in 3-4 point range on a regular basis. I attribute this to temperature changes the warmer it is the more of an upward movement in rh I have. im not worried at all because its always between 63 at the lowest and 66 once or twice at 67 ,never lower or higher than that.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

I have noticed the Rh of my house drops when the heater runs. Keep that in mind during the winter months. I assume its because the heater burns off a lot of the moisture in the air.


----------



## cclark06 (Sep 28, 2013)

+1 on getting beads. I experienced problems myself when I first bought my humidor with fluctuations around 10% of the RH. My humi is now much more stable even at half full.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends on how rapidly those changes are occurring. Also, bear in mind that it's not your cigars that are fluctuating. It's the air inside the humidor. Like Fuzzy said, short term changes affect wrappers more than anything.


----------

